# Horizontal drilling



## Mike1144 (Dec 11, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with horizontal drilling? I've seen this same work crew drilling now for 3 months. Are they drilling to the other side of the city? Its at a pretty major intersection, and I can't seem to find another work site. Normally I'd see these machines on the side of the road, drilling under roads and stuff. But there would be another crew 100yds away with another machine. And they'd be done in a week.

This crew is going on three months now.


----------



## scottiesei (Dec 11, 2006)

Mike,

Where are you?


----------



## cement (Dec 11, 2006)

sounds like they are drilling ground nails or tiebacks for excavation support. are they following the drill with rebar/wire mesh and then shotcrete?

or they could be installing horizontal drains :GotPics:


----------



## Mike1144 (Dec 11, 2006)

Its one of these machines... http://www.robbinshdd.com/products/

Not saying that exact model, but about that size. They usually do like underground utilities, or gas lines. This is in San Antonio. Normally you'd then see the utility company there to, feeding in the power lines.

It's not for an excavation, the terrain is flat. The site is right between a gas station and a highway entrance ramp, so I doubt anything is going to be built there.

My next guess is they are secretly drilling into the gasoline tanks of the gas station, and stealing all the gas.


----------



## scottiesei (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm, stormwater pipe?

Is it near any of the roads listed under "projects"

http://www.dot.state.tx.us/sat/


----------

